# Should I snap the 1P8T Rotary tab?



## Jbanks (Apr 10, 2019)

On the 1P8T for the Super Heterodyne Receiver, I should snap off the tab on the side of the switch a la a potentiometer tab? I’m guessing the answer is yes, but wanted advice before doing irreversible damage to the switch!  

Your help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## K Pedals (Apr 10, 2019)

Yeah I did...


----------



## quazimoto (Apr 10, 2019)

I just used a set of side nippers to clip them off.


----------



## Jbanks (Apr 10, 2019)

Thanks everyone for your responses! Just wanted to make sure it didn’t lock into the PCB with the tab somehow.  On to wiring !!


----------

